# Photoshop friert ein



## Silver (13. August 2002)

Hallo vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem Photoshop Problem helfen.Ich habe auf zwei PC´s Photoshop 6 installiert bei PC 1 geht das auch ohne Probleme aber bei PC 2 hängt sich Photoshop sobald ich irgendetwas mache auf (Bild friert ein). Ich hatte auch schon verschiedene Grafikkarten eingebaut der Fehler war jedoch immer der gleiche. Meine Festplatte und RAM-Riegel hatte ich auch schon getauscht. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee an was es liegen kann.Wäre echt froh wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. August 2002)

neu installieren gemacht?
sonnst würde ich den service von adobe empfehlen


----------



## Silver (13. August 2002)

*Neuinstallation*

Ja ich habe den PC komplett neu installiert d.h. Festplatte mit LowLevel formatiert dann die Partitionen neu erstellt und formatiert danach Win98 neu installiert. Es war nur Photoshop drauf sonst keine anderen Anwendungen. Ich habe auch schon probiert ob es mit Win 2000 oder XP vielleicht läuft aber da ist der gleiche Fehler.


----------



## Nino (13. August 2002)

Du kannst im Menü unter Bearbeiten --> Voreinstellungen
mal die ganzen Einstellungen durchschauen. Arbeitsspeicher etc.
Vielleicht liegt ja da das Problem.


----------



## Chino (21. August 2002)

hm, was hast du denn für ein board ? zufällig ein asus board ? 

wenn ja, versuch mal folgendes:

lösche im ordner
*\Adobe\Photoshop 6.0\Plug-Ins\Adobe Photoshop Only\Extensions*

mal die drei darin enthaltenen datei. dann sollte das problem nich mehr auftauchen. das einzige was jetzt passieren kann (und wird), das ps etwas langsamer läuft. aber einfrieren sollte er nich mehr.


----------

